# Sti 38super trojan



## jhphurt (Dec 11, 2015)

Have a safe queen aSTI38 super trojan, maybe 100 rds threw it and have over 1800 rds thinking it's time to get rid of it, anyone know if maybe in 25 year it going to be worth more


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

.38 Super is one of those cartridges that gets popular for a while, then interest dies off, then it spikes again. My bet would be that when ammo becomes readily available for the “more common” cartridges and ammo manufacturers get the .38 Super back on the shelves at “reasonable” prices again, interest will go back up and so will the value of your pistol.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is possible, but the ammo might be worth more. Now if it were a Colt then yes the value would increase greatly.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had a .38 Super Trojan for several years. One of the best factory 1911 type pistols I 've owned. I've never thought about it appreciating, but enjoy using the gun, and would not put it in the safe for 25 years to find out if it would be worth more someday....


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

It's already been shot. * Have bought a lot of 38 super in past year at so-so prices. REMINGTON was available then PPU, FIOCHI, S&B. All in FMJ. Then on 22nd picked up 5 x 50 rds FED JHP. And more left on shelf. I love the cartridge. Why not enjoy it and shoot the ammo you have? Save the brass to sweeten the deal if you do sell.


----------

